# Add Onto The Pokemon



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so, just add on to what the last poster says. The body template is the template of a pokemon, but the pokemon's details will be gone. it's only the outline!

EX:
P1:Put on wings
P2:Put on a halo
P3:Put on a fist on the tail
Etc.

The body template you have today is....

A charmander body.

I'll start. Add Long teeth.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Add gills


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Add HUGE eyes


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 14, 2011)

Add a shell


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Add bat wings

BTW, i'm gonna draw the pokemon and after we have enough, we'll start a new pokemon and i'll show you the pic


----------



## Lili (Jun 14, 2011)

Add a horn for his nose


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

Add two more pairs of bat wings


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Click here for the pic right now.

Keep on adding!=P


----------



## Lili (Jun 14, 2011)

Add a bow on his hair


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2011)

Add a top hat.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

Turn the flame on his tail into a leaf.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2011)

Adds Monocle.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

ok, just add the color. What colour?

BTW, If you think my drawings suck..then your right...if someone wants to draw some of it, then they can. otherwse, i'll just draw it.


----------



## Lili (Jun 14, 2011)

IT WILL BE PINK


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 15, 2011)

With three green spots on his tail.


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2011)

And make sure its big eyes are pure black.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 16, 2011)

Give it sixteen more arms and turn it's wings feathery, but black.


----------



## werefish5 (Jun 17, 2011)

Give it claws on the feet.


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 18, 2011)

Give it twelve little fists on its face


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

stop, let me draw it, and then start again, k?


----------



## Sypl (Jun 19, 2011)

How about we start with a sprite, and add things on it?


----------

